# water damage to new sony eric w995



## bubblebee (Jul 21, 2009)

upgraded my phone a week ago to a w995 - left it in a tent which collapsed and it got water damage. i stupidly didnt ask for insurance, and i have left it for 3/4 days to dry - but i was camping and couldnt dry it quickly enough. i reckon it's dead. is anyone on orange, and know if 'orange care' covers the phone? plus, the screen light sensor flashes when i plug it into charge without the battery. i know it's brand new but if anyone has any ideas? thanks!


----------



## Clark76 (Jun 28, 2006)

I do not know about Orange since I have never had to deal with them but I know all the carriers in the US would say that the water damage voids any warranty. The only suggestion I would have is to contact the carrier and see if they offer a discounted replacement of the phone. I have an LG cell that got left in a pair of pants and washed and Verizon offered me a $50 replacement of the same model. Maybe Orange will offer something similar. Does not hurt to at least ask...


----------

